# Bay Area-California



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

:clap Born and raised-I'm interested in hopefully meeting up with people locally. I have lots of interests and am open to all kinds of people! religious beliefs/gender/skin color/age/sexual orientation mean nothing.:yes


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

I recommend checking out the Bay Area Forever Alones, we're a hoot.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

danberado said:


> I recommend checking out the Bay Area Forever Alones, we're a hoot.


Yeah, the Bay Area Forever Alones does look much more interesting than the sf social anxiety meetup. It's just too bad the south bay is so far. The SF one is having a meetup on Saturday at some karaoke place.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

I went to the last SF social anxiety karaoke night, and it was a fun time. I tone-deafed my way through Eye of the Tiger.

This time they're going to one of the Karaoke places that have private rooms, so you wouldn't have to worry about a large crowd of non-anxious people scrutinizing you.


----------



## 55HarMonY55 (Jun 6, 2011)

Whose on Bay Area Forever Alones, thats on here SAS? Specifically early 20s.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Not many people in their early twenties, mostly mid-twenties, but we are a *very* easy going group. The organizers in particular go out of their way to accommodate new members. I can personally vouch that you'd receive a warm welcome with the forever alones, and might meet some early twenties people too.

I might add that with anxiety, age ranges are kind of odd. Everybody has a different story in this group. The general spirit is to have a good time rather than allow anxiety to get in the way.

I've danced and sung with these people, strange but true, I recommend you join if you're in the area. Its easier to risk embarrassment (I know its tough) with similarly awkward people. It almost becomes a badge of honor. We had an improvised dance circle at one event, I'd never thought I'd see so many awkward souls tearing it up on the dance floor, it was beautiful.

The main thing is, its a comfortable environment, but it's not treated like a support group. I hope my explanation helps you reach a decision about attending our events. Frankly, it's helped me see the humor in SAD, and I think seeing that might prove helpful for managing it.


----------

